# Golf 6 1.4 tsi 122hp: GTI/Cupra/S3/TTS brakes are installing bolt-on or not?



## teho (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello everyone!
I'm looking for front brakes for my golf 6 1.4 tsi 122hp to increase brake performance, the best option I see is to find brakes from audi S3/GTI/Cupra or TTs... I know it will install bolt-on for 140-180hp turbo engines, but do I need any modifications for 122hp engine? The main problem is knuckle, is it the same as on 140hp?
Thanks!


----------



## teho (Jan 21, 2012)

bump!


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

I dk if they fit. But i think this upgrade is more of a downgrade, with that engine you dont need a lot of stoping power thus larger rotors and brake system would probably only make your car slower because of the added weight.


Sent from my iPhone.


----------

